# Welcome Home Molly! (pic heavy)



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is so little! And Daddy is so handsome!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*donkeys.*

you have a beautiful pair there and well its worth the stops especialy on a long jerney home although you your other half did not want to stop but for your own peace of mind whilst on the road.
thank you for shareing your pictures of your beautiful donkeys.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

they are all to cute .


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Ahhhhh I think I am in love....they are adorable!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So cute, I so want a little long ears


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Aww so cute! I've always wantd one!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

They're all so cute!! I want one now lol.


----------



## WhiteHorse (Dec 23, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Has she hee-hawed yet??


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

well if anybody want's to come visit Nebraska, Molly's breeder has 2 grey/dun baby jacks that will be for sale & Danee's former owner has a white few spots janette & a grey & white jack for sale!
Molly has settled in very well & is quickly becoming Queen of the barn


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

yes, she has brayed. within the first 2 hours of being home, I was impressed!!!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

*Can we say matched team?*

Molly & Danee getting some grazing time


----------

